# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Libra filozofike, psikologjik

## imprint

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Ne kete teme mund ti sygjeroni njeri-tjetrit libra me permbajtje filozofike ose psikologjike. Pra, vetem te kesaj natyre, jo romane, novela apo ku di une.
Ju lutem shkruani emrin e autorit si dhe titullin e librit.
Me shkrimet tuaja do tu isha shume mirenjohes se edhe mua do te me ndihmonin shume.
Faleminderit

----------


## imprint

Po e filloj une i pari, sa per nxefje lol

Artur Shopenhauer - si te sillemi me grate (liber filozofik)

----------


## Dito

Aurora; Friedrich Nietzsche (Filozofik)

----------


## citizen insane

Viktor Frankl "Man's Search for Meaning" (psikologji; filozofi; narracion).

----------


## Dito

Nente skica psikologjike: (Erich Fromm). 

*Dito.*

----------


## diikush

*Arthur Schopenhauer - Metaphysics of Love*

me nje kerkim te thjeshte gjeta dhe nje site ke ka kete ese dhe te tjera te autorit: http://etext.library.adelaide.edu.au...chapter12.html

----------


## imprint

Edmond Dragoti - psikologjia sociale (duket nga titulli)

ps.shum faleminderit diikush. 
Di ndonje liber tjeter te shopenhauer apo biografi te tij?

----------


## Dito

Njeriu dhe Hija e tij. Friedrich Nietzsche (Filozofik)


*Dito.*

----------


## Leila

Bej keq qe po sjell libra ne Anglisht? I kam gjithnje listat gati ne kompj dhe i bej copy/paste ketu  :buzeqeshje: 

Bertrand Russell of God & Religion - Bertrant Russell
Four Loves - C. S. Lewis... kete e desha ne vecanti.
The Uses of Enchantment - Bruno Bettelheim... ky eshte libri qe me cmendi kete vit, tamam libri qe defined gjithe kete periudhe kohe.
Individuation in Fairy Tales - Marie-Louise Von Franz... lexo c'do gje nga kjo autore... mua me mungon koha. Eshte vertete interesante. 
The Theory of Moral Sentiments - Adam Smith
Jung and Jungians on Myth - Steven Walker... ndoshta eshte bere me personal per mua si liber me qe i njoh dhe autorin. E kam zhgarravitur kete liber sa s'ka.
Georg Simmel: On Women, Sexuality and Love - Georg Simmel me duket se e shkrojti kete.
Slaying the Mermaid - Stephanie Golden, libri qe me kishte hequr trurin perpara se te lexoja Bruno Bettelheim. Do e blej qe ta kem.
Seductress - Elizabeth Prioleau... e kam ne shtepi, por e fsheh se kam shkruajtur ca gjera ne te, e ma gjen ndo nje mysafir... lol.
Hegel's Social Philosophy
Character & Culture - Lester Hunt

Libra qe s'i kam lexuar por qe i kam ne liste:

Bloody Mary in the Mirror - Alan Dundes... kete dua ta lexoj me shume se te tjerat.
The Criminal Mind - Katherine Ramsland
Case Studies in Abnormal Psychology - Gorenstein & Comer
The Sane Society Ideal in Modern Utopianism - Kerry Walters
The Psychology of Good & Evil - Ervin Staub
Visions of Women - Linda Bell

Te tjere autore qe do te te interesojne -- Georg Henrik Von Wright, Joseph Campbell, Herbert Marcuse, Skinner, Rogers, Rosseau, Machiavelli, Mill. I kam harruar novelat. Larg Leo Buscaglias! Larg! Larg! Te harxhon qelizat e trurit.

----------


## i_pakapshem

Martin Heidegger - Metaphysics

----------


## Dito

Agu i Mengjezit: (Friedrich Nietzsche) 


*Dito.*

----------


## imprint

flm te gjitheve 
te tjeret shume lexime pa shkrime

Artur Shopenhauer - keshilla per jeten (filozofik)

----------


## kiniku

Erasmus
'Lavderimi i cmendurisë'

----------


## dance girl

hej ciao te gjitheve!Do desha te beja nje pyetje meqe shoh qe keni dijeni per libra.Mos di ndonjeri prej juve nese ekziston në shqip përkthimi nga anglishtja i li brit të Mary Sorensen ''breaking the chain of low self-esteem''[të thyesh hallkat e vetë-respektit të ulët''] ?do tju isha shume mirënjohëse nëse më përgjigjet dikush.bye......

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

*50 Te pashmangshmit*  - liber me permldheje filozofike, jeta dhe vepra e 50 filozofeve me te njohur. Nga vitet 600 para krishtit deri ne ditet tona.

----------


## Nolird

*Dale Carnegie - Suksesi ndryhet brenda teje (filozofik)*

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

Scott Peck -"*Rruga ne te cilen rralle shkohet*",liber per ngritje shpirterore(psikologjik)

Louise L. Hay - *Duajeni vetveten...plotesojeni jeten tuaj* (psikologjik)

Dr.Konel Kouven,Dr. Melvin Kinder - " *Femra te mencura zgjedhje te gabuara* "

----------


## Avni Kajo

Dale Carnegie psikolog amerikan me tre vellimet e tij    
    Psikologjia e suksesit 
Me shume vlera per shoqerine shqiptare ne kete kohe.

----------


## =flaka=

Libra psikologjik:
                         ,,Fuqia e nenvediejs" - Xhosef Marfi
                         ,,Ndjejeni friken dhe ballafaqohuni me te" -  Suzan Xhefers
                         ,,Fuqia e te menduarit ne menyre kreative" - Norman Vinsent Pill

Keto jane disa nga librat qe mua me kane lene shume pershtypje dhe qe kane te bejne me vlersimin qe duhet bere njeriu vetvetes.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

" Cifti i Dashuruar " Liber mbi psikologjine e dashurise.

----------

